# Which CO2 System



## Daniel Hesketh (15 Aug 2016)

Am looking to buy my first CO2 system for a Juwel Rio 180l. 

My lfs has the JBL pro flora M 1003 system on offer for £250. 

It's comes with a ph controller, 2kg cylinder, regulator etc. I wanted to ask if anyone has experience of this system and if they rate it well or not?

does the ph controller give a little more of a safe guard from chance of gassing the fish? 

If the sys is not so good I have also being looking at the co2 art dual stage regulator set ups, with solenoid etc and using a drop checker to monitor the co2 level. Does anyone have experience of these systems and if so would I be selling myself short going for the pro one versus the advance pro? Any other recommendations welcome too.

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Aug 2016)

Daniel Hesketh said:


> Am looking to buy my first CO2 system for a Juwel Rio 180l.
> 
> My lfs has the JBL pro flora M 1003 system on offer for £250.
> 
> ...



I had the co2 art for 300l, very good system at a very good price; with a FE you can't go wrong, and will likely save yourself about £50


----------



## Daniel Hesketh (16 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info, which one of the regulators did you get from?


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Aug 2016)

pretty sure it was this one

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...gulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve-smc-valve


----------



## ltsai (17 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> pretty sure it was this one
> 
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...gulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve-smc-valve


Did you get the smc precision needle valve too? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Aug 2016)

ltsai said:


> Did you get the smc precision needle valve too?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk



yeah, I think it's built in at the side? It did allow for very precise control


----------



## ltsai (17 Aug 2016)

Yeah,  I think is an upgrade you have purchase 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (17 Aug 2016)

Fwiw, I've the new Co2 art updated single stage solenoid and it's super easy to dial in bubble rate. You can adjust outlet pressure too. It makes me think the old design must have been a dog if flow control is such an issue. I guess the dual stage should also prevent end of tank dumps but I still don't see why it's si much more expensive for a precision valve. They should all be precise, or else it's not fit for purpose!  

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltsai (18 Aug 2016)

Franks said:


> Fwiw, I've the new Co2 art updated single stage solenoid



You have the link? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (18 Aug 2016)

It's their upgraded valve. Basically, if you order one they should send the revised one. I asked in my order for them to confirm and they sent it. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (18 Aug 2016)

I snagged a 2kg FE for £8. Now have a spare which I paid £12 for. Fully running with their intense defuser for £100. I'm still on my first FE 2 months on with my 155ltr tank

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------

